# P.Norito Hasagawa is going to open



## abax (Feb 23, 2013)

someday soon...I plead. Whomever told me to have patience is most
certainly right. The dorsal and petals are beginning to separate about 1 mini-mm a day and is driving me crazy!!! It appears that it's going to
be a big bloom and is a medium to darkish green. I've been speaking
softly to that bloom and it ignores me. How do you people STAND it!!!!???
The waiting is awful and exciting at the same time. :rollhappy:

Shameful misspelling: Hasegawa


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2013)

I told you so. Good luck.


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine is open now


----------



## abax (Feb 24, 2013)

Dido, I saw the photo and it's really pretty. I hope mine is so very nice.

Yeah Eric, I know you told me, but I didn't expect THIS long!!! I can see
the staminode now if I hang upsidedown and peek just a little. I think it's
going to be a nice one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2013)

leave it alone.


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2013)

I am! I am! That's why I was hanging upsidedown. I haven't touched
that bloom...only the stem to stake it a bit higher...two twist ties to keep
that long stem straight. I promise.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

I suggested you leave it alone, see what happened.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

hehehe... looking forward to pictures


----------

